# Was findet ihr schlimmer? Sex oder Gewalts szenen?



## Yaglan (29. März 2010)

Seit Jahren hört man in Deutschlands was über gewallt in Spielen wo heute ja sogar die bezeichnung Killerspiele benutzt werden.
Das gleiche kann man ja auch auf das fernsehen übertragen.

Wer kennt das nicht. Abends kommt ein Film in fernsehen auf den man sich freut und dann wird einen den Fim versuat weil man ihn Schneiden musste damit er gesendet wird. 
Es geht hier jetzt nicht nur darum das die Brutalen Szenen wegfallen sondern auch noch schlecht geschnitten wurden ist das es Stört.

Das gleiche spielt sich ja auch in allen ab was mit Errotik zu tuen hat. In Öffendlichen Fernsehen sah man bis auf die Blanke Brust oder den Hintern auch nicht. 
Naja so war es früher.

Heut zu tage scheint man ja wirklich alles zu sehen. Also bis am Freitag wusste ich nicht das in Öffendlichen Fernsehen Pornos? Laufen. Wusste überhaupt nicht das die Filme noch kömmen da Früher kamen die auf VOX was ja uahcn immer der fall ist.

Da stelle ich mir die frage was eigendlich Schlimmer ist? 
In ein Erotik Film ist nichts gespielt bis vieleicht auf die Gefühle.

In Aktion Filmen Horror Filmen oder anderen Filmen ist dabei alles gespielt und Teilweise Atrappen und es wird Oft Rausgeschnitten?

In Spielen man man ein Aufstand wenn man jemanden umbringt.
 gab es nicht auch ein spiel das was mit Erotik zu tuen hatte? Und wo man auch jede menge sah. Das war Freiverkäuflich.


----------



## Kremlin (29. März 2010)

Die Pornos im Fernsehen sind nur gestellt. Du verstehst, wie ich das meine oder? 



> gab es nicht auch ein spiel das was mit Erotik zu tuen hatte? Und wo man auch jede menge sah. Das war Freiverkäuflich.



Da gibt es tausende, aber ich will hier jetzt keine Titel nennen, nachher werde ich noch als Perversling betitelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Geschnitte Filme interessieren mich eigentlich nicht wirklich. Auf das ein oder andere Organ könnte ich bei Saw auch verzichten. Viel schlimmer finde ich geschnitte Spiele, vorallem wenn sie wirklich zu Tode geschnitten wurden und die Atmosphäre komplett darunter leidet.


----------



## marion9394 (29. März 2010)

als ich mal krank daheim war hab ich mittags mal bissl geglotzt, irgendwann mittags rum, ich glaube pro 7, kam ein doku darüber wie man sein sex leben verbessern kann. da hat die nette dame im mittagsfernsehen auch nett mit einem dildo in der hand rumgefuchtelt. also diese knuffigen bunten dinger die aussehen wie kinderspielzeug...

da dachte ich mir auch ob das denn sein muss... wie viele kiddies das wohl gesehen haben? das find ich viel schlimmer als wenn es einen in nem rambofilm den fuss wegfetzt...ne ehemalige gute freundin von mir hat mir mal erzählt - sie arbeitete in einem kindergarten - das die kiddies inzwischen so verdorben sind das die im kindergarten-alter aufm klo schweinkram machen....


----------



## Yaglan (29. März 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Die Pornos im Fernsehen sind nur gestellt. Du verstehst, wie ich das meine oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ähm nein das war gestern nicht gestellt. 
Der Film hies im Reich der Sinne
Es war ein Chinesischer Film um kam Abends auf Tele 5.
Davor kam ein alter Konfu Film die find ich nicht schlecht.

Und es ist mir vollkommen neu das man Das Männliche geschlechts Teil im Fehrnseh sieht noch das Man sehen kann wie eine Frau ihn eine Oral befiredingt oder wie sie ihn sich einfügt. Das sah man sonst nicht und mann hatte immer was Dazwischen damit diese Szenen nicht im fernsehen gezeigt wurden aber da war es nicht der Fall.

Wieso wird sowas hier zu lande gezeigt wo alles Echt ist aber gewallt nicht. 

Ist es in Amerika zb nicht genau anders rum?


----------



## marion9394 (29. März 2010)

> Und es ist mir vollkommen neu das man Das Männliche geschlechts Teil im Fehrnseh sieht noch das Man sehen kann wie eine Frau ihn eine Oral befiredingt oder wie sie ihn sich einfügt. Das sah man sonst nicht und mann hatte immer was Dazwischen damit diese Szenen nicht im fernsehen gezeigt wurden aber da war es nicht der Fall.



stimmt, das sollte nicht sein... dachte auch das im tv nur diese soft-sachen kommen - wo halt wer oben ohne rumturnt...


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Da gibt es tausende, aber ich will hier jetzt keine Titel nennen, nachher werde ich noch als Perversling betitelt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



PERVERSLING!

Ähem ja, zum Thema:
Können wir uns bitte darauf einigen die Bezeichnung "Killerspiel" nicht zu verwenden? Sagen wir einfach: Spiele mit erhöhtem Gewaltgrad. Und man muss doch hierbei unterschieden: Zuviel Gewalt (*Hallo Aliens vs. Predator (2010)*) ist auch nicht das Wahre, genauso wie Sexszenen im normalen Programm eines Fernsehsenders, den auch jüngere sehen können.


----------



## shadow24 (29. März 2010)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Da stelle ich mir die frage was eigendlich Schlimmer ist?
> In ein Erotik Film ist nichts gespielt bis vieleicht auf die Gefühle.




also du schmeisst da gerade zwei verschiedene Dinge durcheinander:Erotik und Porno sind NICHT dasselbe...
Erotik kann sogar Kunst sein und deutet mehr an,als das irgendwas praktiziert wird...
Porno ist meist verklärter Mist über irgendwelche Sexpraktiken,die die Kunden bedient,die zumeist in keiner Beziehung stehen und ins abstrakte geführte Grundbedürfnis des Menschen befriedigt
die Sender,auch die privaten, dürfen keinen pornografischen Film bringen.da laufen höchstens Erotikfilme...

also beide Filmarten,ob Action oder Erotik, ist definitiv beides nichts für Kinder,aber zur Frage was schlimmer ist,würde ich aber immer noch einen harten Action/Horrorstreifen schlechter einstufen als ein Erotikfilm,denn wie heisst es doch so schön:Make Love not war...


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. März 2010)

Abgesehen davon, dass Kinder nicht rankommen sollten ist keines wirklich schlimm...


----------



## Sascha_BO (29. März 2010)

Also wenn es tatsächlich Hardcore-Szenen ins dt. Fernsehen geschafft haben sollten ist das sicher nicht die Regel. Vielleicht wurde schlecht geschnitten, schlecht kontrolliert oder es aus irgendeinem Grund für "wertvoll" angesehen, aber Pornos laufen normalerweise nicht bei uns in der Glotze. An irgendwelche Bumsfilmchen die Nachts auf drittklassigen Müllsendern (RTL2 und Co.) laufen dürfte sich mittlerweile niemand mehr stören und Kinder sollten um die Zeit eh nicht mehr vor der Glotze geparkt werden... das gilt auch für Gewaltfilme. Wenn nicht Nachts, wann dann? Nur weil Kids zusehen KÖNNTEN? Dann dürften bei uns ja nur noch rund um die Uhr Kinder-, Heimat- und Heile-Welts-Filme laufen.
Allerdings finde ich es schon seltsam wenn Sonntags Mittags so´n mieses Tittenfilmchen wie "Eis am Stiel" sicher auch von Kids gesehen wird. 
Was nackte Männer im TV angeht: Willkommen im 21 Jhd. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (29. März 2010)

Gewaltszenen sind schlimmer und Sex ist sowiso etwas mit dem man offen umgehen sollte. Es ist Menschlich. Ich HASSE Themen über die man nicht reden darf weil sie ja so bööööse sind...


----------



## Kremlin (29. März 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Gewaltszenen sind schlimmer und Sex ist sowiso etwas mit dem man offen umgehen sollte. Es ist Menschlich. Ich HASSE Themen über die man nicht reden darf weil sie ja so bööööse sind...



Ach so siehst Du das also. Du erzählst also jeden auf der Straße welche Sexpraktiken Du bevorzugst? Ich finde, dass man damit garnicht so offen umgehen sollte. Man darf schon über Sex reden und Sex ist auch in keinsterweise böse, allerdings ist Sex nicht wirklich eine Gesprächsgrundlade im Alltag.


----------



## Yaglan (29. März 2010)

Naja ich wusste nicht wie ich es nennen sollte. Und da man ja in Poros alles sehen kann habe ich es da verwendet. Denn man sieht ja schon um einiges mehr als in Erotic Filme. 

Solche Szene habe ich schonmal in 3Sat mitbekommen das ist aber schon Paar järchien her aber es gehörte nicht zu den Erotik Filmen da das Thema Sex nicht der Kern war.

Nur ich habe mich schon ziemlich gewundert. Da gewalts Szenen Rausgeschnitten werden. RTL2 ist zum beispiel bekannt dafür (Sehr schlechte und Extreme Schnitte)

Hab auch auf Tele 5 geschnittene Filme gesehen die so naja waren. 

Aber bei Erotic? 
Ich kann mich noch an Wahre Liebe oder war es Liebe Sünde erinnern wo erklärt wurden ist warum man keine Penise im Fernsehen sieht. Da es einen Künstler oder ka was er nochmal war gesagt hat das das Männliche Glied sehr hässlich sei. Deshalb wird der so gut wie nie im Fernsehen gezeigt.


Ich denk jetzt mal Gewaltsszenen werden geschnitten damit es Kinder nicht sehen können oder? Genauso wie das Erotik Filme nur nachts geizeigt werden damit es angeblich keine Kinder sehen können. Aber dennoch wurden Solche Szenen wie wenn der Mann in der Frau eindringt oder Oralverkehr immer irgendwie verdeckt. Weil dies ja zu Pornografischen Teil gehört.
 Einige Erotik Filme werden 2erlei gedreht einmal als Porno einmal als Erotik Film. 

Es gibt Filme wo man auch mehr sehen kann wo man aber nicht auf die sehr ausführlichen Sex Szenen achten soll sondern den Film ansich.
Wie hies nochmal der Nachfolger von Kids?..... Ken Park (Krap Nek)

Der Film handelt um Jugendlichen die wirklich ein Kaputtes leben haben.
Dieser Ken Park erschiesst sich ganz am anfang und seine Freunde reden darüber. 
Einer von den Freunden wohnt bei seinen Großeltern wo er die Oma immer tierisch beleidigt und sie mit Schlampe beschimpft. 
Später steht er dann Nakt in dessen Zimmer und Stecht sie ab.
Ein Anderer hat ein ziemlich bescheuerten Vater der will das sein Sohn Harter wird wo der Vater auch so ein Typischer Schwuler Hasser ist. 
Der vater war eines Tages betrunken nachhause gekommen und wollte seinen Sohn Oral befriedigen.
Der Sohn Selber hat ne Freundin die er Regelmässig mit Ihrer Mutter betrügt.
Dann gab es da noch eine andere Persohn die einen Streng Katolischen Vater hat. Der total ausrastet als er sie mit einen in der Kiste erwischt.
Die Sex Szenen sind auch ziemlich Deutlisch gemacht wo man alles sah. Aufjedenfall in der letzten Szene. 
Ob er mal im TV war vieleicht. 

Nur wie gesagt Im Land der Lüste gab es so ein Hintergrund nicht es handelte fast nur über da eine. Um jemanden Lieben und vergöttern. 
Naja hab nur den anfang und das ende gesehen. Und am ende wurde davon was gessagt.


----------



## Yaglan (29. März 2010)

Nä sicher nicht. Und Stell dir vor du redest Offen über Sex und welche Streng Gläubigen kriegen das mit dann ist der Hund aber Los. 

Sex vor der Ehe ne Sünde.
Und dann sollte es glaube ich nur Blümchen Sex sein. 
Wenn du da mit Spiezialitet kommst wie
Piep Piep
Piep Piep
Piep Piep 

Und nochmal Piep.

Dann will ch nicht wissen was los ist. 

Was die bezeichnung Killerspiele betrifft. Auch ich finde es unpassend. Aber irgendwie trifft diese Bezeichnung den Nagel auf den Kopf. Mann rennt in den spielen rumm und tötet irgendwas.
Naja ich finde es besser wenn man das in spielen macht als in Wirklich keit.

Was Amokläufer betrifft und die behürden. Die sollen sich lieber mal die frage stellen ob diese Person auch ohne den computer so geworden ist.

Da gab es doch auch mal ein nettes beispiel in den Straßen von New Youk Vollgedrohnt mit drogen wollte er in der Schule rummballern weil ihn alles angekotz hat. Es war zwar ein traum und ein Film. Aber all zu weit her geholt war das nicht.


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Gewaltszenen sind schlimmer und Sex ist sowiso etwas mit dem man offen umgehen sollte. Es ist Menschlich. Ich HASSE Themen über die man nicht reden darf weil sie ja so bööööse sind...



Gewalt ist auch vollkommen menschlich.


----------



## Shaila (29. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gewalt ist auch vollkommen menschlich.



Glückwunsch für zwischen den Zeilen lesen.

Ich habe gesagt das Sex menschlicht ist. Und auch wenn du es nicht hören willst. Gewalt ist auch menschlich. Schau dir unsere Vergangenheit an.

Und ich sage ja nicht das man raus auf die Straße rennen soll und zwar nackt mit einem Schild umhängend, "Ich treibs so und so". Ich finde nur dieses Sex ist so böse und man dürf nicht drüber reden getue so lächerlich. Bei Gewalt sehe ich das ja vollkommen ein, aber ansonsten, nein.


----------



## shadow24 (29. März 2010)

also ich weiss schon was du meinst Yaglan...ich denke Action/Horrorfilmen sollte man entweder ganz oder gar nicht zeigen...
ich mag Horrorfilme eigentlich net so gerne, aber etwas blöderes als ein Horrorfilm anzuschauen, ist für mich ein Horrorfilm anzuschauen wo die Horrorszenen rausgeschnitten sind.das ist wie ein Musikfilm wo die Songs rausgeschnitten wurden...
am besten gibts solche Filme nur als DVD/Video zu kaufen oder auf einem gesicherten Kanal zu schauen...
das gleiche gilt für Pornos.hier ist es noch stumpfsinniger sich ein Erotifilm anzuschauen wo halt gewisse Szenen nur angedeutet sind.das ist vielleicht noch ne Stufe blöder als Horrorfilme ohne Horrorszenen...
es gibt aber künstlerischerischen Freiraum in der Demokratie,den manche schon ausgenutzt haben um z.B. exzessive Gewalt und pornografische Bilder zeigen zu dürfen.bei "künstlerisch wertvollen Filmen" wie z.B. Im Reich der Sinne werden sexuelle handlungen halt auch in aller Deutlichkeit gezeiet oder in berühmt berüchtigten Filmen wie z.B. Uhrwerk Orange werden Gewaltszenen von einer Jugendbande detailiert und soogar eine Vergewaltigung "legitim" gezeigt...in solchen Werken verschwimmen künstlerische Freiheit mit Gewalt und Pornografie...solche Filme werden ständig im Auge der Ordnungshüter sein und werden auch sehr konträr in der Öffentlichkeit betrachtet...


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Und ich sage ja nicht das man raus auf die Straße rennen soll und zwar nackt mit einem Schild umhängend, "Ich treibs so und so". Ich finde nur dieses Sex ist so böse und man dürf nicht drüber reden getue so lächerlich. Bei Gewalt sehe ich das ja vollkommen ein, aber ansonsten, nein.



Wir sind halt immer noch eine verklemmte Gesellschaft, daran wird ein einzelner nichts ändern können.


----------



## Shaila (29. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir sind halt immer noch eine verklemmte Gesellschaft, daran wird ein einzelner nichts ändern können.



Man kann es aber versuchen. Außerdem bin ich nich alleine mit dieser Meinung. Nein sicher nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (29. März 2010)

marion9394 schrieb:


> als ich mal krank daheim war hab ich mittags mal bissl geglotzt, irgendwann mittags rum, ich glaube pro 7, kam ein doku darüber wie man sein sex leben verbessern kann. da hat die nette dame im mittagsfernsehen auch nett mit einem dildo in der hand rumgefuchtelt. also diese knuffigen bunten dinger die aussehen wie kinderspielzeug...
> 
> da dachte ich mir auch ob das denn sein muss... wie viele kiddies das wohl gesehen haben? das find ich viel schlimmer als wenn es einen in nem rambofilm den fuss wegfetzt...ne ehemalige gute freundin von mir hat mir mal erzählt - sie arbeitete in einem kindergarten - das die kiddies inzwischen so verdorben sind das die im kindergarten-alter aufm klo schweinkram machen....





> Wir sind halt immer noch eine verklemmte Gesellschaft, daran wird ein einzelner nichts ändern können



siehe diesen Beitrag*hust*

"Schweinkram" im Kindergartenalter nennt man Doktor-Spiele und sind ein wichtiger Schritt im Leben eines jeden Menschen, geht einher mit der Sauberkeitserziehung und sollte in diesem Entwicklungsstadion etwas schräg laufen, dann kann sich daraus  eine Verhaltensgestörtheit bilden.(und manchmal eine ganz extreme...)
Sollte eine Erzieherin im Kindergarten eigentl. Wissen.*hust*#
Soviel zu "Schweinkram"...


----------



## Yaglan (29. März 2010)

Ist unsere geselschaft wirklich so verklemmpt wenn man sowas schon im Öffendlichen Fehrnsehen sehen kann?

Dennoch finde ich das schon Seltsamm. Das sind 2 Themen die in fast jeder Zivilisation vor kommt aber jeder Geht anders damitum. 




Sex soll ja ein Grundbedürfnis des Menschen sein. 

Wer sagt das es gewalt nicht auch ist. 




Man beachte die Tierwelt. Verteidigen die Mänchien nicht auch ihr Teritorium oder ihr Weibchen?

Da reden die nicht miteinander sondern gehen auf einander los. Ja sogar Sterben kann man dabei. 




Naja glaube jetzt gehe ich was zu weit.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (29. März 2010)

Der Thread stütz meine Meinung, dass ich auf evtl. Kinder selbst aufpassen muss. 
Kinder in Kontakt mit Erotik - nicht schlimm? Seid ihr ...*hust*?

Ich halte mich trotzdem lieber einmal raus...


----------



## worldofhordcraft (29. März 2010)

Ich denke:

Sex erzeugt -mehr oder weniger absichtlich- Leben.
Gewalt beendet -in Extremfällen- Leben.

Also: Ich finde Gewalt weitaus schlimmer als Sex.


----------



## Zonalar (29. März 2010)

Herrgott, wenn man umbedingt tagein, tagaus über Sex sprechen muss, dann macht das in einer geschlossenen Gruppe, wo ihr euer Gegenüber als Freund bezeichnen könnt.

In der Kirche wo ich gehe, hat man nicht so grosse Probleme, über Sex zu reden. Trotzdem reden unsere Pastoren nicht vor laufendem Mikrofon, wie schön der Sex mit der Frau vorher war. Sex ist etwas intimes, und sollte auch so behandelt werden. Redet mit Freunden drüber, wenn ihr wollt, aber postet es nicht im nächstbesten Blog, wie ihr's getrieben hat. Und ja, ich rede gerne und ausführlich mit meinen Freunden über Frauen, Sex, Glaube und alles andere, was grad so spannend is, ohne Hemmungen, weil einfach eine Vertrauensbasis herrscht. 
Was der Gruppe erzählt wird, bleibt auch in der Gruppe. 

PS: Zahlreiche Pastoren unserer Kirche sind verheiratet, haben meist auch Kinder und in einer Woche heiratet schon der nächste ;=)


----------



## Yaglan (29. März 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Herrgott, wenn man umbedingt tagein, tagaus über Sex sprechen muss, dann macht das in einer geschlossenen Gruppe, wo ihr euer Gegenüber als Freund bezeichnen könnt.
> 
> In der Kirche wo ich gehe, hat man nicht so grosse Probleme, über Sex zu reden. Trotzdem reden unsere Pastoren nicht vor laufendem Mikrofon, wie schön der Sex mit der Frau vorher war. Sex ist etwas intimes, und sollte auch so behandelt werden. Redet mit Freunden drüber, wenn ihr wollt, aber postet es nicht im nächstbesten Blog, wie ihr's getrieben hat. Und ja, ich rede gerne und ausführlich mit meinen Freunden über Frauen, Sex, Glaube und alles andere, was grad so spannend is, ohne Hemmungen, weil einfach eine Vertrauensbasis herrscht.
> Was der Gruppe erzählt wird, bleibt auch in der Gruppe.
> ...



Ja Gratuliere. Dann biste aber auch kein Katolig sondern Evangele wird das so geschrieben? Da dürfen Pastoren Heirraten.


Wie gesagt es geht nicht nur um das Thema Sex oder nur gewallt sondern wie mit beiden umgegangen wird und da kann man eben zum beispiel auch andere Länder nehmen. Die Amerikaner Rasten schon aus wenn die einen Nippel in der Glotze sehen. 




In Deutschland rastet man schon aus wenn man in einen spiel jemanden umbringt wie es aktuell der fall ist.




Nur in Deutschland scheint das Thema Sex bald garkeine Hemmschwelle mehr zu haben 




In Amerika Gewallt


----------



## Winipek (30. März 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Der Thread stütz meine Meinung, dass ich auf evtl. Kinder selbst aufpassen muss.
> Kinder in Kontakt mit Erotik - nicht schlimm? Seid ihr ...*hust*?
> 
> Ich halte mich trotzdem lieber einmal raus...




Wer hat denn von Erotik und Kindern geschrieben ??? Also ich nicht! Ich hab nur geschrieben, das die Erforschung (und nichts weiter ist das , wenn Kinder im Kindergartenalter "Schweinkram" machen!) des Körpers durch Kinder im Kindergarten zu einer normalen Entwicklung dazu gehören.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. März 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> Wer hat denn von Erotik und Kindern geschrieben ??? Also ich nicht! Ich hab nur geschrieben, das die Erforschung (und nichts weiter ist das , wenn Kinder im Kindergartenalter "Schweinkram" machen!) des Körpers durch Kinder im Kindergarten zu einer normalen Entwicklung dazu gehören.



o_O wer macht denn sowas? :O also bis ich ca 12 war fand ich mädchen immer eklig!^^

btt :

Ganz so schlimme Gewalt wird ja während des Tages nicht im Fernsehen gezeigt. Das läuft ja meistens so ab 22 Uhr (jaja ich weiss es gibt auch ausnahmen). Was mich da mehr stört sind die ganzen Nackten die immer genau wenn ich Mittagessen habe im TV rumhüpfen. Weil Essen + Sex / Nacktheit verdirbt mir den Appetit. Beides alleine stört mich nicht.


----------



## Breakyou (31. März 2010)

Ich find Gewalt viel schlimmer.
Sex ist was schönes & natürliches und es macht denen die es praktizieren Spaß und schadet keinem.
Jedliche Art von körperlicher Gewalt ist in meinen Augen unnötig und schadet jedem.
Keins von beiden gehört ins Fernsehen..


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. März 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Jedliche Art von körperlicher Gewalt ist in meinen Augen unnötig und schadet jedem.



Kommt auf den Fetisch an...


----------



## Quentaros (31. März 2010)

Jo, da gibst so diverse Praktiken die sicher sehr Schmerzhaft sein können, man denke an auspeitschen, welches noch die harmlose Variante ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (31. März 2010)

ja aber das macht auch wieder beiden (allen) die es praktizieren "Spaß"


----------



## Quentaros (31. März 2010)

Und wenn ich auf die Fragstellung des TE eingehe, dann sehe ich persönlich lieber Sex als Gewalt, und zwar viiiiiiel lieber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. März 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> ja aber das macht auch wieder beiden (allen) die es praktizieren "Spaß"



Eben drum... alles schwarz und weiß zu sehen ist echt kacke...


----------



## Breakyou (31. März 2010)

Aber wenn man vergleicht..
Wie hoch der Grad der Gewalt im Verlgeich zum Grad der Erotik im Fernsehen ist. Beispiel dafür:
Die Saw-Reihe ist auf Pro7 gelaufen was relativ "brutal" ist. Auf meiner Gewaltskala (1-10) eine 7
Ich hab noch nie etwas im Fernsehen gesehen was auf meiner "Erotikskala" (1-10) über 3 kommt.


----------



## Quentaros (31. März 2010)

Eine 7 für die Sawreihe? Vielleicht war sie ja leicht geschnitten bzw. gekürzt, wenn sie auf Pro7 lief. Sonst hättest du ihr schlimmstenfalls eine 9 gegeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (31. März 2010)

Ob es gekürzt war weiß ich nicht. Ich glaube eine 7 ist schon berechtigt, da ich schon "kränkere" Filme gesehen hab.


----------



## Sascha_BO (31. März 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Aber wenn man vergleicht..
> Wie hoch der Grad der Gewalt im Verlgeich zum Grad der Erotik im Fernsehen ist. Beispiel dafür:
> Die Saw-Reihe ist auf Pro7 gelaufen was relativ "brutal" ist. Auf meiner Gewaltskala (1-10) eine 7
> Ich hab noch nie etwas im Fernsehen gesehen was auf meiner "Erotikskala" (1-10) über 3 kommt.


Könnte daran liegen, daß bei Gewalt zwischen nicht sichtbaren Einschüssen und Schädelplatzpengdidüü viel Raum für Möglichkeiten bleibt. Bei Erotik sind die Richtlinien da deutlich strenger... Weibchen in Großaufnahme, einsatzbereite Männchen oder sichtbare "Action" (also nich mit Decke drüber oder sonstwie unkenntlich gemacht) geht gleich als Pornografie durch und läuft schon nicht mehr in der Glotze. Also bleibt die TV-Erotik meist ziemlich platt irgendwo zwischen 70er-Jahre Tittenfilmchen, "Sexy-Clips" (was ist daran überhaupt sexy?) und mittlerweile auch mal ein Schniepel der durchs Bild läuft.


----------



## Breakyou (31. März 2010)

Was daran _sexy _ist?
Gutaussehende Damen machen oben Ohne Sport..das ist _sexy_..
..für 12-14 Jährige..


----------



## Deanne (31. März 2010)

Ich finde Gewaltszenen deutlich schlimmer als Sex. In meiner Kindheit habe ich nachts auch manchmal heimlich den Fernseher angeschaltet und beim zappen die eine oder andere nackte Brust gesehen. Das waren natürlich keine Hardcore-Pornos, aber trotzdem sehr eindeutig. Es hat mir nicht geschadet, weil ich solche Themen offen mit meinen Eltern besprechen konnte. Man kann heute nicht verhindern, dass Kinder in Kontakt mit Erotik kommen. Heutzutage lachen einem von jeder zweiten Zeitschrift nackte Brüste entgegen, wie will man seine Kinder davor schützen? Wenn mein Kind mit Sexualität in Berührung kommen und mich darauf ansprechen würde, dann würde ich ihm seine Fragen behutsam und kindgerecht beantworten. Es bringt gar nichts, dieses Thema zu tabuisieren, weil man so das Interesse daran nur noch erhöht. Meiner Meinung nach ist es besser, man fragt nach und wird in jungen Jahren vernünftig aufgeklärt, als mit 15 oder 16 der Überzeugung zu sein, dass Tampons vor einer Schwangerschaft schützen. Natürlich sollte sowas nicht häufiger passieren, denn jedes Kind hat ein Recht darauf, eine unbeschwerte Kindheit zu erleben. Den Umgang mit Sexualität wird es früher oder später von selbst erlernen.

Gewaltszenen sind da schon etwas anderes. Es ist ein deutlicher Unterschied, ob ein Kind im TV mitbekommt, wie zwei Menschen intim miteinander sind (dabei kann es auch die Eltern beobachten) oder ob jemandem der Kopf abgerissen wird. Gewalt gegenüber anderen Lebewesen ist genau das Gegenteil von dem, was ein Kind vorgelebt bekommen soll. Wie kann man lernen, respektvoll mit seiner Umgebung umzugehen, wenn einem die Flimmerkiste immer wieder aufzeigt, dass Gewalt und Hass ein Lösung für Probleme sind? Nur weil der Held auf dem Bildschirm den "Bösen" ordentlich verprügelt, heißt das nicht, dass sowas toll oder nachahmenswert ist.


----------



## EisblockError (31. März 2010)

Was ich viel schlimmer finde ist Jagdsport.


----------



## Deathstyle (31. März 2010)

Schlimmer find ich das was man täglich in den Nachrichten sieht, Pädophile, Vergewaltiger und Amokläufer.
Ich hab mit 6 Jahren das erste mal D*k* N*k*m *D gespielt, meine Eltern waren geschockt das ich mit Dos klar kam. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Ich durfte es dann auch nur noch sehr selten spielen, halt wenn meine Mom es nicht mitbekommen hat. Geschadet hats mir bisher nicht, jedenfalls hab ich keine labile Psyche und ich bin auch kein aggressiver Mensch dadurch geworden.

Fernsehen/Dvds/Kino und Videospiele sollen mich unterhalten, nicht mehr und nicht weniger, da kann dann alles und jeder auf die widerlichste Art und Weise niedergemetzelt werden, das find ich letztlich nicht "schlimm" - wobei ich persönlich solche Filme idR nicht sonderlich gut finde, Hostel fand ich nicht gut, Saw nach dem ersten Teil auch nichtmehr (obwohl man mir gesagt hat das die letzten Teile wieder besser wurden, aber nach Teil 2 wars mir zu doof), 300 wiederum fand ich sehr unterhaltsam und der Film war prinzipiell auch alles andere als nett.


----------



## Quentaros (31. März 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Was ich viel schlimmer finde ist Jagdsport.



Kann dem nur zustimmen. Ich frag mich heute noch was daran Sport ist.


----------



## Quentaros (31. März 2010)

Man sollte auch differenzieren zwischen Gewaltsszenen in Filmen und echte Gewalt mit der Kamera aufgenommen.


----------



## Meriane (31. März 2010)

Durch das Internet ist Sex im Fernsehen doch eh keine große Sache mehr.

Im Internet findet doch jedes Kind sofort Pornos ohne groß zu suchen.
Verhindern kann man das als Elternteil nicht wirklich, man kann ja nicht die ganze Zeit bei seinem Kind vorm Pc sein.
Bei den meisten Seiten muss man ja nur anklicken, dass man schon über 18 ist.

Wenn ein Kind heutzutage "Schweinkram" sehen will, dann kann es das auch. Egal wie sehr Sexszenen im Fernsehen zensiert werden...


----------



## zadros (31. März 2010)

Das wohl mit Abstand schlimmste was heutzutage im Fernsehen läuft sind die Nachmittagstalkshows und Gerichtssendungen sowie die x-te Staffel DSDS und Unterschichtensendungen wie Big Brother...

In diesem Sinne: Weniger Teletubbies - mehr Löwenzahn


----------



## Shaila (31. März 2010)

zadros schrieb:


> Das wohl mit Abstand schlimmste was heutzutage im Fernsehen läuft sind die Nachmittagstalkshows und Gerichtssendungen sowie die x-te Staffel DSDS und Unterschichtensendungen wie Big Brother...
> 
> In diesem Sinne: Weniger Teletubbies - mehr Löwenzahn




THIS!

Oder ganz schlimm Frauentausch! *GRÄUSEL! Weg schafft es weg! WEEEEG!*

Aber Allgemein muss man sagen das zu 90% nurnoch - auf gut Deutsch - Scheiße im Fernsehen läuft. gerade auf den Sendern die von jugendlichen geschaut werden. Gibt noch Ausnahmen, aber die sind ziemlich gering. Das ist viel schlimmer. Wenn ich mir da so anschaue was so alles läuft für ein Zeug im Fernsehen, da brauch man sich wirklich nicht wundern das Deutschland immer dümmer wird und diese Bananenrepuplik es nichtmal mitbekommt.

Vor dieser geistigen verdummung müsste mehr geschützt werden. Die finde ich wirklich schlimmer als Gewaltszenen oder so. Ich meine, letztens haben meine Eltern nachrichten gegkuckt. So mein kleiner Bruder hat auch mitgeguckt, der ist 6 Jahre alt. Und dann wurde halt wieder über irgend einen Anschlag berichtet und da hat man auch die blutüberströmte Straße und die Leichen gesehen. 

Der ist davon jetzt auch nicht geisteskrank geworden.


----------



## Tikume (31. März 2010)

marion9394 schrieb:


> da hat die nette dame im mittagsfernsehen auch nett mit einem dildo in der hand rumgefuchtelt. also diese knuffigen bunten dinger die aussehen wie kinderspielzeug...


Vieleicht war es ja eins? Du solltest doch wissen was an handelsüblichen Haushaltsgegenständen da alles reinpasst.


----------



## Breakyou (31. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich kann mich erinnern dass bei Galileo ein Beitrag kam: " Wer bringt eine Frau schneller zum Orgasmus? Mann gegen Dildo (der aussah wie eine grüne Raupe)


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Ich finde Sexszenen in nem guten Schnetzelfilm grauenhaft. Wan ist nich ganz aufgedeht von Metzel und denkt meisens nur "Is gut Alte, bumms ihn durch dass ich wieder Blut sehen kann " 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (26. Mai 2010)

und für den Satz lässt du den thread wieder aufleben?


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

ja


----------



## shadow24 (26. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> ja




scheinbar ja nicht nur den sondern du hast ja die ganze seite hier vollgespamed...schlaflose Nacht oder was?


----------



## Rikkui (26. Mai 2010)

Tut ma nich so mädchen haft
op porno oder gewaltszenen in filmen is eh nur gespielt


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. Mai 2010)

Kinder haben onehin vor Gewalt und Erotik geschützt zu werden. Da das öffentliche Bewusstsein schier bewusstlos geworden ist,
müssen das die Eltern selbst tun. Ab einem bestimmten Alter, das ganz klar vom Charakter abhängt, SOLLTEN Jugendliche sogar
mit Gewalt in Kontakt geraten und etwas darüber lernen. Wenn Eltern ihre Kinder in Watte packen und sie vor der Realität schützen,
sind diese nicht lebensfähig.

Gewalt in gewissem Maße ist normal und ich habe kein Problem damit, das auch jüngeren zu zeigen. Krieg, Tote, sowas eben. Das
ist die Wirklichkeit, und zum anderen ist das Geschichte, die jedes Kind kennen sollte. Wer von der Vergangenheit nichts lernt, na
ihr kennt ja den Spruch. 

Nennt mich jetzt prüde, aber ich glaube mit dem Thema Geschlechter ist es mit dem gewöhnlichen Schulunterricht in der 6 Klasse
schon ganz gut behandelt.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (26. Mai 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Kinder haben onehin vor Gewalt und Erotik geschützt zu werden. Da das öffentliche Bewusstsein schier bewusstlos geworden ist,
> müssen das die Eltern selbst tun. Ab einem bestimmten Alter, das ganz klar vom Charakter abhängt, SOLLTEN Jugendliche sogar
> mit Gewalt in Kontakt geraten und etwas darüber lernen. Wenn Eltern ihre Kinder in Watte packen und sie vor der Realität schützen,
> sind diese nicht lebensfähig.
> ...



Wenn ich mal Kinder haben sollte, werd ich den nicht mit 8 Jahren oder so Tote zeigen oO oder habe ich dich falsch verstanden?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. Mai 2010)

Ich habe kein Alter genannt, aber ich hatte schon mit 10 Jahren kontakt. 1 WK, Geschichte und sowas. Dazu
kamen schon die astronomischen Zahlen an Todesopfern. Ich habe da nicht gleich zu beginn aufgedunsene
Leichen gesehen, das kam dann ein bisschen später. Aber zuallererst muss der Gedanke des Todes, und des
Tötens, klar werden. Was das ist, wieso, etc. 

Ich werde nicht im Kindergarten umherlaufen und Bilder aus einem KZ verteilen. Aber als Sensenmann verkleidet?
Das ist ganz in Ordnung, denke ich. Ist ja auch nur eine Sagengestalt wie Väterchen Frost oder der Weihnachtsmann.

&#8364;dit: Mit 12 habe ich dann ein Spiel gespielt, welches entsprechend ab 12 ist (Empire Earth). Das hat mein Intresse
an den beiden Weltkriegen noch enorm verstärkt. Ich habe mir auch Bücher gekauft, in denen manches geschildert
wird. Das war in Ordnung. In dem Alter wäre ein mit vielen Worten beschriebener Horror etwas ganz anderes gewesen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. Mai 2010)

Ich finde diese bemühte Unterscheidung zwischen Gewalt- und Sexszenen völlig daneben.

Ein anständiger Film mit hohem Unterhaltunsgwert sollte unbedingt von BEIDEM reichlich haben.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (26. Mai 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Alter genannt, aber ich hatte schon mit 10 Jahren kontakt. 1 WK, Geschichte und sowas. Dazu
> kamen schon die astronomischen Zahlen an Todesopfern. Ich habe da nicht gleich zu beginn aufgedunsene
> Leichen gesehen, das kam dann ein bisschen später. Aber zuallererst muss der Gedanke des Todes, und des
> Tötens, klar werden. Was das ist, wieso, etc.
> ...



So war das gemeint....moment mal....du hattest schon mit 10 Jahren den 1.WK im Unterricht, oder hast du dich selbst informiert? Ich meine, ich bin jetzt 15 und in der 9. Klasse und wir haben den 1.WK gerade durch oO


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. Mai 2010)

Ich bin sowas wie ein hobby-Historiker. Ich meine, ich habe mich gefragt, warum Deutschland heute so klein ist und
nimmer so groß (ja, da hatte ich ne ganz alte karte die das "heilige römische Reich deutscher Nation" zeigte).
Dann habe ich nachgefragt, und die Antwort war: Krieg. Vor allem die Weltkriege. Na, und dann habe ich nachgesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schule ist doch ein schlechter Witz, ich bitte dich. Ich habe meinen Lehrer damals korrigieren können, dass er mich 
sogar rausgeschickt hat.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Mai 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Schule ist doch ein schlechter Witz, ich bitte dich. Ich habe meinen Lehrer damals korrigieren können, dass er mich
> sogar rausgeschickt hat.


Das gleich kann ich über meinen Pc lehre in der Schule sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (26. Mai 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> So war das gemeint....moment mal....du hattest schon mit 10 Jahren den 1.WK im Unterricht, oder hast du dich selbst informiert? Ich meine, ich bin jetzt 15 und in der 9. Klasse und wir haben den 1.WK gerade durch oO


1.WK im 9. Schuljahr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Da seid ihr aber spät dran. Wir haben uns von der 8. bis zur 10. nur noch mit dem 2.WK und den unmittelbahren Jahren davor und danach beschäftigt. Naja, unserer Lehrerin war´s halt wichtig, daß wir uns gerade mit DEM Thema ausführlich (und deshalb entsprechend früh) beschäftigen.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (26. Mai 2010)

Ja, wir haben hauptsächlich mit der Frazösichen Revolution usw. beschäftig...wenigstens fangen wir bald mit dem 2. WK an....nach meinem Vortrag zur Weimarer Republik morgen und u.u. nächsten Mittwoch-.-


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. Mai 2010)

Ich habe die Biographie von Hitler bei mir über dem Bett. Das Ding ist sooooo ein Schinken!
Was habt ihr denn so ausführlich über den zweiten Weltkrieg gelernt? Warum war das deiner
Lehrerin so wichtig, @Sascha?

Wieso ist England nie im Geschichtsunterricht? Ich meine, Alle wirklich blutrünstigen Sachen der Franzosen
(Ludwig XIV, Napoleon, Revolution,...) und der Deutschen (3.Reich) werden behandelt, aber die Briten?
Warum kommen die so einfach davon? Ich meine, sie waren doch der Beste schlechte EInfluss auf die
Weltgeschichte schlechthin!


----------



## worldofhordcraft (26. Mai 2010)

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass das Thema von "Sex oder Gewalt: Was ist schlimmer" zu "Geschichtsunterricht in der Schule" gewechselt ist....


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. Mai 2010)

Passt aber^^ In der Schule nimmt man auch Sexualkunde durch, und spätestens bei den Religionen und
Mythen ist Sex ein großes Thema. Bei den alten Griechen sind es zum Beispiel die Schwanzgesteuerten
Götter, die einfach alles schwängern, bei den Christen ein Gott, bei dem Frauen igittigitt sind, und bei den
Moslems ein Gott, für den Frauen mit Ziegen oder Ackerland verglichen werden.

Die Frage ist auch, inwiefern werden Kinder/Jugendliche mit Gewalt/Tod, aber auch mit Erotik/Sex konfrontiert?
Nehme ich mich wieder selbst als Beispiel bei der Gewalt:

Zuerst war es recht harmlos, ich habe vom Tod und dem Krieg im groben gelesen.
Es kamen dann sich gegenseitig tötende Pixelmännchen hinzu. 
Stück für Stück, mit jeder Stufe baut sich auch eine art Abhärtung ein, die die Gewalt verträglich macht. 
Ich kann mir keine Saw-Filme ansehen. Die Musik, die ich mir jedoch anhöre, ist für die allermeisten zu
derb/brutal/morbide (Eisregen, z.B.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Wenn sich das in einem gesunden Verhältnis aufbaut, gibt es auch kein Problem, ausser vllt., dass man zu
sehr abstumpft. Allerdings haben dann Eltern und Gesellschaft es verpasst, Mitgefühl und dergleichen zu
lehren.

So, ich mach die Glotze an, es hat Viertel nach Acht.


----------



## Sascha_BO (26. Mai 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Ich habe die Biographie von Hitler bei mir über dem Bett. Das Ding ist sooooo ein Schinken!
> Was habt ihr denn so ausführlich über den zweiten Weltkrieg gelernt? Warum war das deiner
> Lehrerin so wichtig, @Sascha?


Dazu muß gesagt sein, daß wir nur eine Stunde pro Woche Geschichte hatten... falls Schulen mittlerweile mehr Geschichte unterrichten kriegt man das sicher entsprechend schneller durch.
Ja was haben wir so ausführlich gemacht... ich glaub alles. Angefangen mit dem Aufstig Hitlers, seinen Werdegang vom Parteidödel bis zum Reichskanzler, die turbulenten und wechselhaften Jahre vor dem Krieg, ausführlich den gesamten Kriegsverlauf (allerdings fast ausschließlich den in Europa) von den ersten "Blitzkriegen" über die Kriegsjahre, der Wende in Russland und am D-Day bis zu den letzten Tagen in Berlin, von den Kriegstoten in Gefechten, Verfolgungen, Plünderungen über die Grausamkeiten in den KZs bis zu den Nürnberger Prozessen und die Jahre in D-Land nach dem Krieg bis sich vieles irgendwann wieder "normalisierte"... scheinbar haben wir so ziemlich alles mehr oder weniger angerissen oder ausführlich durchgekaut. Aus der Zeit rund um den 2.WK gibt es so unglaublich viel Material das man damit locker so´n paar Jährchen in der Schule füllen kann.
Warum meiner Lehrerin das so wichtig war? Damals wußte ich es nicht oder es war mir relativ egal.... heute denke ich, damit wir aus unserer Vergangenheit lernen, damit WIR wissen was nie wieder passieren darf, was es zu verhindern gilt. Damals fand ich das Thema anstrengend und nervig, heute bin ich froh, daß die alte Nervkuh so gründlich war.


...und sorry für den kurzen OT-Ausflug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. Mai 2010)

Falls es dich intressiert, kann ich dir einen Haufen intressante Sachen über den Krieg erzählen, die du
sicherlich nicht beigebracht bekommen hast.

Zum Thema, zumindest einigermaßen:

Es hat sich ergeben dass moderne Kindersendungen wie Teletubbies etc. die Kinder verdummen lassen
und ihre Sprachentwicklung schwer stören. Bei Sendungen von Früher, wie Pumukel, war das anders.
Wieso wohl? Kommt einer drauf?^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Mai 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Falls es dich intressiert, kann ich dir einen Haufen intressante Sachen über den Krieg erzählen, die du
> sicherlich nicht beigebracht bekommen hast.
> 
> Zum Thema, zumindest einigermaßen:
> ...



Letztens erst mit Rexo über die ganzen genialen Kidnersendungen wie Darkwing Duck geredet.
Da hast du noch was gelernt...und heute...heute...
Kommt irgendso ein Japanozeug, was die Kinder dazu bewegen soll irgendwelches sinnloses Merchandise zu kaufen.
Früher gab es, in meiner frühen Kindheit, ich schätze mal 25 versch. Sendungen, die ich explizit geschaut habe. Da wurden noch Werte etc. vermittelt.
Wieso diese Sendungen nur noch selten oder gar nicht kommen...das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, weil sie nicht genug Merchandiseverkäufe abwerfen...
Und die ganze Verdummung des Kapitalismus Willen ist 1000 mal schlimemr wie Gewalt und Sexdarstellungen...hier mal eine Seite von "besorgten" Eltern, die sowas mit Gewalt und Sex "etwas" enger sehen. *hust*
http://elternimnetz.heliohost.org/
Da werden dann Einzeltäter verallgemeinert und es wird alles auf Sex- und Gewaltdarstellungen abgewälzt.


----------



## Bitialis (26. Mai 2010)

Mich schockieren einige Gewaltszenen wirklich enorm..

Hab dazu mal einen Beitrag in Akte 08 gesehen, dass immer mehr Jugendliche Gewaltvideos auf ihren Handys haben..
Unfassbar was man da zu sehen bekam..
Leuten wurden Köpfe abgeschnitten..
Einer springt aufs Gleis und lässt sich einfach mal von der heranrollenden U-Bahn überfahren..
Das alles vor laufender Kamera und die Kinder haben noch ihren spaß das anzusehen auf ihren Handys..

Da find ich Pornos nicht im entferntesten so schlimm wie so etwas.. 

Jetz berichten die Medien das Kinder und Jugendliche Pornos auf ihren Handys haben.. 
Gibt schlimmeres.. Solang sie nicht in die surreale Welt fallen in der sie denken "Ich muss mindestens 30min. durchhalten weils der im Porno auch schafft"

Beides schlimm aber Gewalt ist ein deutlich ärgeres Problem als Pornos..


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. Mai 2010)

@Alkopopsteuer: Auch das Buch "Die verblödete Republik" gelesen? Scheint etwas für dich zu sein, auch
wenn der Autor... nun ja, *hust* ist.

Meine Mutter meinte heute, wenn alles nix wird könnte ich ja zumindest noch Lehrer werden. Mein Vater meinte,
das sei garnichts. Freche, pöbelnde Jugendliche, Happy-Slapping gegen Lehrer, Stress und Frust seien der einzige
Lohn für eine der Verantwortungsvollsten Berufe überhaupt. Dass Jugendliche gewalttätig werden liegt nicht an
irgenwelchen Medien, sondern an der verkehrten oder garnicht vorhandenen Erziehung. Ich meine, nach einem
groben psychologischen Test waren 4 meiner Mitschüler kaum 5 Jahre alt. 

Da ist das Buch "Warum unsere Kinder Tyrannen werden" echt gut. Das erklärt verdammt vieles.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Mai 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Ich meine, nach einem
> groben psychologischen Test waren 4 meiner Mitschüler kaum 5 Jahre alt.



Ich musste lachen. XD
Und Medien haben doch indirekt was damit zu tun. Viele Eltern nutzen den Fernseher, um das Kind ruhig zu halten. Dabei muss das Kind mit Dingen umgehen, dass es nicht alleine verarbeiten kann. Deswegen ist es die Aufgabe der Eltern, das richtige Programm für Kinder zu finden und mit ganz kleinen Kindern immer zusammen schauen.
Massenmedien sind nicht zu unterschätzen, aber sie können keine Ausrede für eine schlampige und faule Erziehung sein.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. Mai 2010)

Tja, am Ende liegt es doch bei den Eltern. Doch was ist, wenn beide Arbeiten müssen?
Manchmal frage ich mcih auch, ob die Schule selbst nicht ein großes Übel ist. Da kommt
man ja erst mit dem ganzen Dreck in Kontakt. Da kann ich die Entscheidung mancher
Eltern nachvollziehen, die extra in die USA ziehen um ihre Kinder selbst unterrichten zu
können.


----------



## Jester (26. Mai 2010)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Ist es in Amerika zb nicht genau anders rum?



Aber genau andersrum! Gewalt, kein Problem, da wird draufgehalten wie blöde.
Aber sobald es einen Flecken nackter Haut zu sehen gibt, bäm, schwarzer Balken drauf!
Und auch Beschimpfungen, die ja meist irgendwas anzügliches und erotisches haben, werden weggepiept.

So können sich Kulturkkreise unterscheiden...
Ich persönlich finde es nicht wirklich schlimm, wenn man nun mal hin und wieder Männlein und Weiblein zu sehen sind, solange es nicht zu eindeutig und brachial ist.


----------



## Sekundant (26. Mai 2010)

Ist ein schwieriges Thema *kopfkratz* Generell würde ich sagen, dass beides in "extremen" Dosen nicht besonders gut ist, wobei das allerdings wiederum vom eigenen, subjektiven Eindruck abhängt. Ich würde Gewalt "gefährlicher" einstufen als Pornografie, wobei man auch da wieder abwägen muss, was "okay" ist. 

Das wichtigste überhaupt ist aber meiner Ansicht nach der Zustand der Psyche, der konsumierenden Person. Wer schon etwas "abgehoben" ist in seinem Denken, spricht anders auf solches Material an, als jemand, der mit festem Stand im Leben steht. Deswegen finde ich es unsinnig direkt die Spiele/Filme zu brandmarken, denn sie lösen nur eine bereits vorhandene Schwäche bei dem Betroffenen aus.


----------



## Rikkui (27. Mai 2010)

Leute... es gibt doch ne gaanz einfache lösung
Haut euren fernsehr ausn fenster und ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann seht ihr nie mehr pornos oder gewaltszenen.


----------



## Davatar (27. Mai 2010)

Also bei mir ists ziemlich simpel: Ist mir nach nem Film übel, dann waren die Szenen zu heftig ^^ Allerdings muss ich noch einwenden, dass der letzte Film, bei dem mir übel wurde kein Actionfilm sondern ein ... ich trau mich kaum das zu sagen ... Liebesfilm...war... Ich wurde neulich ins Kino gezerrt um "Plan B für die Liebe - The Back-Up Plan" schauen zu gehn. An und für sich ist der Film nicht allzuuuu übel, da er mehr auf Witz als auf die üblichen Liebesdingens ausgelegt ist. Aber da gibts ne Geburtsszene, die so dermassen übertrieben dargestellt wird o_O Mir wird sogar schlecht wenn ich nur dran denken muss! Igitt...*Schaut den Film bloss nicht*, DAS ist echt übel! ÜÜÜÜÜÜBELST übel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. Mai 2010)

Geschnitten wird im Fernsehen andauernd - aber nicht unbedingt wegen Sex- oder Gewaltszenen, sondern einfach der Sendezeit wegen. Wenn Ihr heute einen Film im deutschen TV anschaut, ist es völlig normal, dass nach der Werbung ein wenig zurückgespult wird und Ihr die letzten zwei Minuten nochmal seht. Wenn eine Szene für die Handlung nicht absolut lebensnotwendig ist, fällt die schon mal der Schere zum Opfer. Finde ich mindestens genauso nervig wie einen Film, der fürs Fernsehen von FSK16 auf FSK6 runtergeschnitten wird. Hier etwas länger, dort etwas kürzer, am besten so, dass es von 20.15 Uhr bis 22.00 Uhr passt.

"Schlimm" finde ich Sex und Gewalt in der Glotze und Games an und für sich nicht. Wenn irgendwann nach 22 Uhr auf Arte in der Asia-Filmnacht ein mehr als dreißig jahre alter Skandalschinken gezeigt wird und da ein japanischer Dödel auftaucht - na und? Es ist Nacht, es ist Arte... schaut eh keine Sau. Und "Im Reich der Sinne" wird niemanden dauerhaft schädigen. 

Genervt bin ich nur, wenn sowas unnötig zelebriert wird. "Postal 2: Running with Scissors" wäre da so ein Beispiel für Games, die die Welt nicht braucht.
Und müssen die in Galileo unbedingt vor einer Wärmebildkamera vögeln? Hurra, Wissenschaft! Aber dass in sämtlichen Nachmittagsmagazinen und Wissens-Sendungen irgendwelche BH-Tests, Brustvergrößerungen und Orgasmusthemen gesendet werden, um halt doch noch irgendwie ein paar Zuschauer zu locken, geht mir dann doch arg auf den Sack.

Getoppt wird das dann nur noch auf Kinderkanälen wie Viva und MTV, wo ab 22 Uhr die "Nacktscanner" fürs Handy beworben werden. Und "die scharfen Mangagirls" und alleinstehende Hausfrauen ab 40. Würg! 
Und was regen sich die Medien über "Killerspiele" auf? Wer zeigt denn bitte die echten Leichen und die letzten Minuten im Leben des Amokläufers, bevor er von der Polizei erwischt wird?


----------



## RedShirt (27. Mai 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Moslems ein Gott, für den Frauen mit Ziegen oder Ackerland verglichen werden.



"Männer, die auf Ziegen starren" jetzt ergibt der Filmtitel noch einen weiteren, tieferen Sinn...
Hmmm, wie einleuchtend.



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Letztens erst mit Rexo über die ganzen genialen Kidnersendungen wie Darkwing Duck geredet.
> Da hast du noch was gelernt...und heute...heute...
> Kommt irgendso ein Japanozeug, was die Kinder dazu bewegen soll irgendwelches sinnloses Merchandise zu kaufen.



Erinnerst Dich nicht an Saber Rider und so weiter? =) Es gab ne ganze Menge Comicfilme (jo, so hießen die bei uns) wo der Sinn relativ fragwürdig war. Insgesamt aber immer dasselbe abgespult wurde, in jeder Folge ähnlich.
Viele Anime haben eine Geschichte zu erzählen - und die ist ziemlich aus der Realität - geht genauso um Probleme, die Jugendliche und Erwachsene haben.
Daß damit Geld verdient werden soll - klar, sonst gibts keine Geschichten. Über "Füllfilme" brauchen wir auch nicht reden.
Aber grundsätzlich würd ich nicht alles von heute schlechtmachen.
Noch als Hinweis: in japanischen Filmen kommen viele japanische Werte vor, damit kann der Standardeuropäer auch wenig anfangen (oder die Seitenhiebe dafür entdecken).


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Mai 2010)

Schlimmer finde ich sowas wie die neue Cortal Consors Werbung... wo nur noch das Geld (verdienen) als etwas schönes und bewundernswertes dargestellt wird und sonst nichts...


----------



## Tic0 (27. Mai 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Schlimmer finde ich sowas wie die neue Cortal Consors Werbung... wo nur noch das Geld (verdienen) als etwas schönes und bewundernswertes dargestellt wird und sonst nichts...



Absolut!

Die "aktuelle" Werbung ist echt enorm lächerlich.


----------



## Harloww (27. Mai 2010)

Am schlimmsten sind noch immer Sexszenen ohne Gewalt. Wah, abartig.


----------



## BÖÖÖRN! (27. Mai 2010)

Gewalt kann ja meinet wegen in Kriegsfilmen und so gezeigt werden um die Realität nicht zu verfälschen aber ich finde man sollte nicht immer solch harte BRUTALITÄT zeigen.

Und Sex ist das natürlichste auf der Welt. Sollte aber nicht in eine vermarktung des Körpers enden sondern die besinnlichkeit hervorheben!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. Mai 2010)

Ganz ehrlich? Ich kann mich auch an derben, abartigen Sachen erfreuen. Wenn zum Beispiel... haha, reingefallen!
Ich werde euch nicht sagen, was mir gefällt, aber genau das ist es ja: Niemand wird mit dem konfrontiert,
was ich als Kunst empfinde. Dass dennoch Verbote ausgesprochen werden, die nichts anderes als eine staatliche
Zensur sind, das ist Mist. 

Dass Sex so hervorgehoben wird gefällt mir nicht. Wie heißt es so schön? Liebe wird heute mit Sex gleichgestellt.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. Mai 2010)

BÖÖÖRN! schrieb:


> Gewalt kann ja meinet wegen in Kriegsfilmen und so gezeigt werden um die Realität nicht zu verfälschen aber ich finde man sollte nicht immer solch harte BRUTALITÄT zeigen.
> 
> Und Sex ist das natürlichste auf der Welt. Sollte aber nicht in eine vermarktung des Körpers enden sondern die besinnlichkeit hervorheben!



Besinnlichkeit kann Daheim bleiben... wenn du verstehst, was ich meine?


----------



## Laxera (15. Juni 2010)

so - ich betreibe jetzt mal "themen nekromantie" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (d.h. ich belebe dieses thema mal - mit meiner schwarzen magie ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - wieder)

im ernst, wir in deutschland leben wohl, was gewalt angeht (zumindest bei PC-Spielen) im Zensur-Land nummer 1 in Europa und ich finde es einfach nur schlimm.

vor allem: verbote, zensur, alterseinstufungen und so weiter machen das ganze doch nur interessanter (ich gehe von mir selbst aus, ich musste mit 11 jahren (und auch danach - bis ich halt alles was nicht verboten ist so kaufen konnte) alles haben was ich eigentlich nicht haben sollte und ich habe es auch bekommen (ältere freunde, bestimmte läden wo der ausweis egal war und verwandte die von jugendschutz wenig hielten, was ich übrigens auch nicht tue - nicht das man jugendlichen alles geben sollte (z.B. waffen oder so))

aber:

ich kann nicht feststellen, das mir pornos (auch hardcore - ich hatte zugang zu videokassetten durch einen freund und zum internet zuhause), erotik bzw. gewalt pc und videospiele (doom war mein erster shooter ever) und filme mit gewaltszenen (bloodsport z.B.) geschadet hätten, da ich immer zwischen fiktion (film/spiel) und der realen welt da draußen unterscheiden konnte.

deshalb finde ich: man sollte das meiste (alterseinstufungen sind immer noch recht sinnvoll, auch wenn ich es gerne wieder so hätte das diese nur vorschläge sind, d.h. das der kunde (auch jugendliche) sich spiele und filme trotzdem kaufen können - mit wenigen ausnahmen) von diesem jugendschutz zeug endlich dahin verbannen wo es hingehört (papiertonne z.B.) und eher versuchen durch so sachen wie z.B. ein schulfach "medienkompetenz" kindern/schülern zu zeigen das es a) sowas gibt und b) wie man damit umgeht (für die die es nicht schaffen - wenn man menschen unter beobachtung (in dem falle den lehrer) sowas aussetzt, dann kann man auch sehen wer davon probleme damit hat - sollte es betreung z.B. von psychologen geben)

mfg LAX
ps: solange sich ein spiel/film nicht nur um gewalt dreht (d.h. sinnlose gewalt - ich meine wenn jemand wen foltert ist das vll barbarisch, grausam und gemein, aber nicht "sinnlos" denn man will ja normal was damit erreichen z.B. informationen gewinnen) ist es für mich in ordnung, solange man es jungen menschen ermöglicht damit um zu gehen z.B. sie eben darauf vorbereitet und/oder nach einem solchen film mit ihnen darüber diskutiert! (das können lehrer/psychologen sicher leisten, ohne große probleme)


----------



## Azot (15. Juni 2010)

Ich finde beides kombiniert am schlimmsten. Gewaltige Sex-Szenen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (15. Juni 2010)

Ich hab nur das Topic gelesen...

Ich finde Pornos und Gewalt geil! Ich habe aber weder Sex (seit 6 Jahre in einer Beziehung), noch steh`ich aufs Prügeln.

In Filmen und Musik will ich darauf nicht verzichten. Ich liebe Schimpfwörter!


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Geschnitten wird im Fernsehen andauernd - aber nicht unbedingt wegen Sex- oder Gewaltszenen, sondern einfach der Sendezeit wegen. Wenn Ihr heute einen Film im deutschen TV anschaut, ist es völlig normal, dass nach der Werbung ein wenig zurückgespult wird und Ihr die letzten zwei Minuten nochmal seht. Wenn eine Szene für die Handlung nicht absolut lebensnotwendig ist, fällt die schon mal der Schere zum Opfer. Finde ich mindestens genauso nervig wie einen Film, der fürs Fernsehen von FSK16 auf FSK6 runtergeschnitten wird. Hier etwas länger, dort etwas kürzer, am besten so, dass es von 20.15 Uhr bis 22.00 Uhr passt.


Genauer gesagt gibt es Vorgaben wieviel Werbung in wieviel Sendezeit unterberbracht werden darf. Und um das ideale Verhältnis von Filmlänge zu Werbedauer zu erreichen, wird die Filmlänge durch Schnitte oder eben durch diese Wiederholungen auf das jeweils passende Maß gebracht. Da Ergebnis bei Kürzungen ist zum Teil grauenerregend.
Ich habe es aufgegeben Spielfime auf den Privaten anzugucken und zahle lieber ein bisschen für Zusatzangebote.



Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Genervt bin ich nur, wenn sowas unnötig zelebriert wird. "Postal 2: Running with Scissors" wäre da so ein Beispiel für Games, die die Welt nicht braucht.



*hust* ich habe es zwei mal durchgezockt zusammen mit der Wochenende Erweiterung und mich totgelacht.
Aber ok die Geschmäcker sind nunmal verschieden!!
Feinde erst anzünden udn dann auspinkeln könnte theoretisch als provokant angesehen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Der erste Teil war übrigens auch ganz....lustig.)


----------



## Littletall (15. Juni 2010)

Ohne jetzt den ganzen Beitrag gelesen zu haben (ich muss gleich wieder an die Arbeit). Mein Freund sagte letztens Folgendes zu mir:

Hm, in den USA wird Sex total verpönt und sie haben eine riesige Anzahl an Teenager-Schwangerschaften.

In Deutschland wird Gewalt total verpönt und wir haben eine riesige Anzahl an gewaltätigen Jugendlichen.


Das lässt einen echt stocken.


----------



## Ellesmere (15. Juni 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Ich hab nur das Topic gelesen...
> 
> Ich finde Pornos und Gewalt geil! *Ich habe aber weder Sex (seit 6 Jahre in einer Beziehung),* noch steh`ich aufs Prügeln.
> 
> In Filmen und Musik will ich darauf nicht verzichten. Ich liebe Schimpfwörter!




Hmm...das aber merkwürdig, vielleicht stehst Du darum so auf Pornos?!

btt: 
Sex mit Gewalt, Sex ohne Gewalt, gewaltigen Sex oder was auch immer ... mir völlig gleich und keiner wird gezwungen hinzuschauen.
Kinder werden in erster Linie von ihren Eltern davon abgehalten, sich Sachen im Tv anzuschauen, die sie aufgrund ihrer Entwicklung noch nicht verstehen. 
Und so sollte es auch sein. Kein Elternteil darf sich dieser Verantwortung entziehen. Alle anderen dürfen gerne gucken was sie wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laxera (15. Juni 2010)

ist kein wunder (beides net)

mache aus etwas ein TABU und es wird interessant, jugendliche experimentieren gerne (weiß ich aus eigener erfahrung ^^ - hab auch viel scheiße gebaut, hatte glück nicht erwischt zu werden bei manchem davon) und wer nicht lernt mit Sex umzugehen z.B. (wenn es die eltern meißt nicht fertig bringen den sohn/die tocher aufzuklären oder falls sie es schaffen dabei alles falsch machen (nach dem motto: ich sag dir was es ist, aber machen darfst du es auf KEINEN FALL) oder es danach tabuisieren (z.B. man kann nicht mit den eltern drüber reden, wenn man z.B. fragen wegen verhütung hat...ok ich hätte auch net mit meinen leuten geredet, aber wenigstens gab es sexualkunde unterricht (war bei uns bei biologie dabei...in der 7ten oder so) und man lernte dabei diese sachen, was in USA oft net der fall ist, weil es ja TABU ist d.h. man darf es den "kindern" (teenager sind da eingeschlossen) nicht mal erklären bzw. sagen was man machen kann und soll und so weiter....das man dann probleme mit bekommt, wenn die "kleinen" experimentieren wenn sie mal nen freund/freundin haben oder weil man unter freunden darüber spricht und man deshalb unter druck gerät weil man keine erfahrungen hat, ehrlich, KEIN wunder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das selbe gilt für gewalt (nicht das es in USA so wenige gewalttätige jugendliche gibt, es sind vll weniger als bei uns (prozentual - wobei es in jeder US-Stadt problemviertel und problemschulen gibt, was bei uns weniger der fall ist)) bei uns.

wir bzw. die die schon kinder haben (hab noch keine - zum glück!) kriegen es oft nicht hin ihre kinder auf die wirklichkeit da draußen vorzubereiten (probleme lösen z.B. muss man lernen, sonst reagiert man in viele situationen einfach aggressiv weil man sich nicht zu helfen weiß)...

währe fast dafür das man nur kinder haben darf wenn man nen "kinderführerschein" gemacht hat (und ein psychologe das einverständniss gegeben hat), denn was ab und an abgeht in familien (verwahrlosung der kinder, missbrauch, teilnahmslosigkeit am leben der kinder (nicht das ich eltern will die ihre kinder überwachen, aber das man sie ignoriert bzw. die kinder einem egal sind, das kann es nicht sein oder?)) ist echt nimmer schön.

was jetzt folgt finde ich schlimmer als gewalt selbst, es geht darum das gewalt oft ignoriert bzw. gedulded wird!

deshalb finde ich es am schlimmsten:

wenn man es net schafft den medienkonsum der kinder zu regeln (bzw. mit ihnen darüber zu reden - verbote helfen net (haben meine eltern versucht...bin zum teil mitten in der nacht aufgestanden, nachdem meine leute im bett waren um zu zocken...durfte anfangs nur sehr kurz...) und dann seien die medien (bzw. die leute die solche produzieren) schuld daran das was mit den kindern nicht stimmt (wobei man es selbst nicht schafft dem eigenen "balg" ein wenig disziplin, eigenverantwortung und richtiges verhalten bei zu bringen)....wie bei den amokläufern der letzten jahre, ich meine eltern die waffen net sauber weggesperrt haben und dann die medien verantwortlich machen....

wobei es noch ne stufe schlimmer geht (also ist doch das hier "am schlimmsten"):

wenn lehrer schülern nicht helfen die gemobbt werden (ich selbst war für 5 jahre solch ein fall - und die lehrer haben mir das mobbing net abgekauft weil ich kein wirklich guter schüler war, nicht das ich extrem schlecht gewesen währe, sondern eher mittelfeld (in manchen fächern - z.B. englisch, biologie, geschichte, erdkunde, sozialkunde und wirtschaft - sehr gut, in anderen - z.B. mathematik, latein, französisch - nicht wirklich gut))

ich meine viele sagen: wenn wir helfen, dann wird er nur noch gemobbt wenn wir nicht da sind, dafür aber schlimmer...sorry, keine entschuldigung. mobbing kann man eindämmen (leichte strafe androhen, wenn drohung net hilft, strafe durchführen (nachsitzen etc. z.B.), hilft das nicht: stärkere strafe androhen und wenn es sein muss durchziehen, hilft das wieder nicht: drakonische strafe androhen (suspendierung, rauswurf etc.) und hilft das nicht: machen! - ich weiß das es geht, weil am ende bin ich schweren herzens (wollte das nicht) zum direktor gegangen und der hat mir geholfen (rauswurf androhung für die bullies)

ich meine mal im ernst: wer von einem "school shooter" wegen nicht verhindertem mobbing erschossen wird (d.h. lehrer oder direktor einer schule ist und nichts gegen mobbing macht) oder schüler ist der mobbing betreibt und erschossen wird, sorry der ist selber schuld (würde sogar so weit gehen ein mobbing-opfer nur zum psychiater zu schicken wegen dem erschießen von menschen, aber nicht dieses opfer zu bestrafen, denn wenn man eine tötung (mord will ich es nicht nennen, ist nämlich keiner, wenn ich mich wehre, selbst wenn ich das "wehren" plane, dann ist das für mich kein mord!) begeht in der absicht sich entweder selbst zu schützen (könnte man sogar teilweise zu "Notwehr" packen) oder sich für begangene taten (ich meine mobbing ist seelische grausamkeit und folter!) zu "rächen" oder sich vor zukünftigen taten zu schützen (vor allem weil einem NIEMAND hilft, alle wegschauen und so - was meiner meinung nach eigentlich unterlassene hilfeleistung ist und bestraft gehört!) dann ist das meiner ansicht nach richtig (nicht vollkommend richtig, weil man wenn man wen killt den bogen überspannt, aber nichts desto trotz richtig) und das zu bestrafen ist wie wenn man wen bestraft der weil er unschuldig im knast sitzt und keiner an seine unschuld glaubt ausbricht um diese zu beweisen (ich meine 2 strafbare handlungen (unschuldigen einsperren und knast ausbruch) sollten sich eigentlich gegenseitig aufheben), vor allem weil mobbing opfer die zu einer solchen handlung ("school shooting") greifen dies meist erst nach jahren tun (und somit sie lange zeit "folter" und seelische grausamkeit erdulden mussten und gesehen haben, das unsere - kalte - gesellschaft sie doch nur ignoriert, womit der fehler bei der gesellschaft liegt, nicht im mobbing opfer das nur sich nur eingeschränkt bis überhaupt nicht wehren kann)....ok das liegt daran, das ich selbst mal opfer war und deshalb kaum objektiv bin denke ich mal)

deshalb: nicht gewalt oder sex sind schlimm, SONDERN der umgang mit beiden.

anmerkung: ich bin kein freund von gewalt, jedoch gibt es situationen wo ich dazu greife und situationen (die ich noch nicht erlebt habe) wo ich dazu greifen würde z.B. jemand bedroht meine familie, jemand bedroht mich (und ich weiß das ich ne chance gegen den habe), jemand bedroht meine freunde, jemand macht ärger und ist anders nicht zu stoppen (keine polizei weit und breit), jemand haut/mobbt wen schwächeren (alte leute, kinder, jugendliche)


----------



## Jokkerino (15. Juni 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Am schlimmsten sind noch immer Sexszenen ohne Gewalt. Wah, abartig.


----------



## Zangor (15. Juni 2010)

Im TV wird auch viel geschnitten um die Werbeblöcke besser unter zu bekommen. Einige Specials von Serien wo Folgen dann länger gedreht wurden, kamen in Deutschland dann auf auf Standardlänge geschnitten und auch bei Spielfilmen lässt sich so die eine oder andere Werbeminute rausschinden.


----------

